# Belt sander jig



## overfifty (Dec 13, 2013)

I've pretty much exhausted all the woodworking sites. Can anyone refer me to a _clear_ set of instructions on building a jig for a belt sander so it becomes hands-free? Cheers, Barry


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

overfifty said:


> I've pretty much exhausted all the woodworking sites. Can anyone refer me to a _clear_ set of instructions on building a jig for a belt sander so it becomes hands-free? Cheers, Barry


HI Barry

Please explain hands free or what you are trying to achieve.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

My Bosch just flips over on it's back for hands free sanding...
Bosch 1274DVS, 3" x 21" Variable-Speed Belt Sander - 1274DVS BlackRock Tools
It appears they're discontinuing that model. Too bad; it's been a great machine.


----------



## Sarge1948 (May 2, 2012)

Here is a video by John Heisz:

"https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NsPSNICQozw&list=UUjA8vRlL1c7BDixQRJ39-LQ"

Somewhere on his channel is a video on the build. I didn't look for that, sorry.
Hope this what you wanted.

Sorry I can't post urls so copy and paste without the quotes.


----------



## phillip.c (Aug 9, 2012)

I have a ryobi that I got at a tag sale a while back. It has a flat back so it goes hands free no problem. A simple jig might involve simply clamping the body of the machine. Your clamping design would then re-establish the "bottom" of the unit, which would be flat.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

In the past I've seen a few. They all seen to be based on holding the handle to lay it on it's back. One I had been interested in, held it on it's back, but was hinged onto it's base, to be able to fold up and lock at 90*.

Me? Iif I need to do that, I just lock mine in my shopmate.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Simple. You goes to google, you types in the search phrase 'belt sander jig', and you gets this. https://www.google.com/search?q=bel...=lSg9VJXNLIPzgwSC3oHoDw&sqi=2&ved=0CAcQ_AUoAg Then you pretty much takes your choice.


----------



## overfifty (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks Theo, finding images wasn't a problem. Sarge, it was the other video by the same guy that I was looking for and found through your URL... problem solved, it works great!


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

Here is one that I have been thinking of building for my sander. I like this because it allows the sander to be used flat or sideways.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

overfifty said:


> Thanks Theo, finding images wasn't a problem. Sarge, it was the other video by the same guy that I was looking for and found through your URL... problem solved, it works great!


I use google image search for tons of research on things I'm interested in. Go down until you see something that interests you, click it on, read details. Saves loads of time tracking things down. Plus, you often get on to stuff you didn't even know about.


----------



## bcfunburst (Jan 14, 2012)

*Oscillating Edgesander Build*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=agjBgKB0CaQ#t=0

Found this video right here on Router Forums. Hope it is of interest to you and a help.


----------



## Sarge1948 (May 2, 2012)

overfifty said:


> Thanks Theo, finding images wasn't a problem. Sarge, it was the other video by the same guy that I was looking for and found through your URL... problem solved, it works great!


Your welcome. Glad I could be of help.

Sarge


----------

